# Anti-reverse problems on spinning reel



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

Hoping that someone out there can give me some advice on how to fix a little problem I'm having.

I've got a Cabelas SS80 Salt Striker spinning reel. The anti-reverse works intermittently. I've taken the entire reel apart, lubed an re-assembled, and it hasn't corrected the problem.

What are some more common causes for the anti-reverse failing on a reel? One thing that troubles me is the ball-bearing assembly on the reel. There's a metal ring that encases the ball-bearings, with a small "divit" holding each bearing. It looks almost as though the gbearings them selves have worn another "divit" in on the opposite side. Would this cause the failure?

I'm gonna rip the reel apart again later and take some pics to show the bearing assembly. But - I'd be thankful for any general troubleshooting. I'm comfortable taking these apart - but am certainly not expert enough to know all the possible causes of the failure.

Thanks much...

joe


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

This happens to me every year with my Okuma's...all of them.I think it has something to do with the amount of ball bearings (10 to 16) and the temperature. It seem that when the temps are around 30 degrees that the anti-reverse just wont grab.This can be and is a pain but there is no way for me to open them up and they have no switch to turn the anti-rev on or off.
Sounds to me like something broke or is worn down in your case.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

buy a shimano and you wont have that problem
my stradic has been 6 years and still ticking like new


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

have you tried customer service?


----------



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

I have talked to Cabelas, and they'll definitely repair it, as they back all their in-house products. I just wanted to see before either shipping it out or driving to the nearest Cabelas (about an hour away... but I'll be going there before spring anyway) if it was something I could do myself at home. I've _heard_ that the anti-reverse bearings can be finicky if they have too much or too little lube. For now, just tinkering to learn more about my equipment.

As for the reel, I'm actually quite satisfied with it. Had it for about 4 years now, and this is the first hiccup it's had - and I'm not completely sure that it's not my fault (the over/under-lubing thing).


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

My Okumas..Daiwas...or Penn doesn't do that.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i've heard that some reels are going back to the old anti-reverse because of problems with the one way bearings.


----------



## reelfixer (Nov 8, 2005)

If the reel uses a one way bearing, one fix is-Remove all oil and grease off the one way bearing. They are meant to run dry. Just pull soft cloth thru it and turn bearing. Oil will make them slip. Thats why they are set in nylon or teflon slides. 
If it is a dog with ears, pinch ears closer together.
and it it has a actuator finger, make sure the finger is tight on the pinion gear or it will not actuate the A/R gear.
Just a few things to check.


----------

